
Show HN: EzInvoice 6 beta/demo app - oblib
http://ezinvoice.com/ez6/demo.html
======
oblib
ezInvoice 6 is the latest version of our "ezInvoice" web app.

This version is a single page, offline first, app that runs on most any
platform.

Our focus for this version has been to keep it simple, fast, and reliable. You
can check out the demo version here:

[https://ezinvoice.com/ez6/demo.html](https://ezinvoice.com/ez6/demo.html)

The demo allows you to create, save, edit, delete, and print invoices. It
includes a fully featured "Contacts" app and a "Products/Services" manager
that "fast-fills" your invoices to make it faster and easier than ever to get
your billing done.

The full version uses CouchDB on the backend so you can use it on as many
desktop PCs and mobile devices as you want and "Live Sync" to keep them all
synced up with your latest data.

And you can install CouchDB on your desktop PC and create backups and
snapshots of all your data in-house and/or offsite.

